# [SOLVED] shutdown reboots machine if Ethernet is plugged in

## paci

Edit:

This has nothing todo with network but with laptop mode tools! See Reply #3

Hello there, my first Post and then i already have to ask for troubleshooting a problem.

As the title says, if i want to shutdown my machine (Lenovo Thinkpad X230) with 

```
shutdown -h (-hP) now
```

 the machine goes into runlevel 0 halt and after the whole rc process is finished stays ~2 seconds off and then reboots.

The same happens with root not just my user, i can only shutdown normal if i unplug ethernet bevore i issue the command or after rc finishes unmounting and shutting down network.

I'm using wicd 1.7.2.4 & dhcpcd 6.3.1

dhcpcd is not added to any runlevel and wicd is added to runlevel default.

Also there is the entry in rc.conf set:

```
rc_hotplug="!net.eth0"
```

I'm not entirely sure what causes this but i think it has something to do with the wicd-deamon, but the logs say it shuts down okay.

Maybe someone can point me in the right direction what causes this phenomena, I'll append some logs, if you need anymore Logs/Infos please feel free to ask.

uname -r

```
3.13.5-gentoo
```

lspci -k

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_hcd

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

00:16.3 Serial controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family KT Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: serial

00:19.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21f3

   Kernel driver in use: e1000e

   Kernel modules: e1000e

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev c4)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: ehci-pci

   Kernel modules: ehci_pci

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation QM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

02:00.0 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller (rev 04)

   Subsystem: Lenovo Device 21fa

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

lsmod 

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  247848  24 

i915                  556355  2 

i2c_algo_bit            4535  1 i915

intel_agp              10176  1 i915

intel_gtt              10662  2 i915,intel_agp

drm_kms_helper         23845  1 i915

drm                   203175  3 i915,drm_kms_helper

cpufreq_ondemand        7517  4 

x86_pkg_temp_thermal     4173  0 

coretemp                5454  0 

kvm_intel             118619  0 

kvm                   228167  1 kvm_intel

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     30852  1 

arc4                    1839  2 

iwldvm                102621  0 

mac80211              224969  1 iwldvm

snd_hda_codec_realtek    38253  1 

thinkpad_acpi          54222  1 

nvram                   5119  1 thinkpad_acpi

rtc_cmos                7755  0 

microcode               6441  0 

snd_hda_intel          25835  0 

snd_hda_codec         103228  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

iwlwifi                65818  1 iwldvm

snd_hwdep               5197  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                60123  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

e1000e                158135  0 

snd_page_alloc          6298  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              15390  1 snd_pcm

pcspkr                  1763  0 

snd                    49852  8 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel,thinkpad_acpi

cfg80211              170347  3 iwlwifi,mac80211,iwldvm

video                  11129  1 i915

i2c_i801                8478  0 

joydev                  8308  0 

backlight               4982  3 i915,video,thinkpad_acpi

rfkill                 13491  2 cfg80211,thinkpad_acpi

i2c_core               17334  5 drm,i915,i2c_i801,drm_kms_helper,i2c_algo_bit

thermal                 8308  0 

ac                      3198  0 

battery                 7365  0 

button                  4421  1 i915

acpi_cpufreq            6191  1 

processor              23204  5 acpi_cpufreq

thermal_sys            15562  4 video,thermal,processor,x86_pkg_temp_thermal

xts                     2791  0 

gf128mul                5274  1 xts

aes_x86_64              7263  0 

cbc                     2456  0 

sha256_generic          9636  0 

libiscsi               30988  0 

scsi_transport_iscsi    51819  1 libiscsi

tg3                   129270  0 

ptp                     6812  2 tg3,e1000e

pps_core                5688  1 ptp

libphy                 17478  1 tg3

e1000                  86969  0 

fuse                   64288  1 

nfs                    97771  0 

lockd                  52878  1 nfs

sunrpc                149173  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   138097  0 

multipath               5280  0 

linear                  3183  0 

raid10                 34241  0 

raid456                51178  0 

async_raid6_recov       1241  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1342  1 raid456

async_pq                3924  1 raid456

async_xor               2881  2 async_pq,raid456

xor                    10360  1 async_xor

async_tx                1750  5 async_pq,raid456,async_xor,async_memcpy,async_raid6_recov

raid6_pq               89350  2 async_pq,async_raid6_recov

raid1                  23848  0 

raid0                   6619  0 

dm_snapshot            23781  0 

dm_crypt               14374  0 

dm_mirror              11276  0 

dm_region_hash          6215  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  7466  2 dm_region_hash,dm_mirror

dm_mod                 69156  4 dm_log,dm_mirror,dm_crypt,dm_snapshot

hid_sunplus             1416  0 

hid_sony                5362  0 

led_class               2899  3 hid_sony,iwldvm,thinkpad_acpi

hid_samsung             2781  0 

hid_pl                  1352  0 

hid_petalynx            1897  0 

hid_gyration            2035  0 

sl811_hcd               8983  0 

usbhid                 22170  0 

xhci_hcd               82315  0 

ohci_hcd               15937  0 

uhci_hcd               18785  0 

usb_storage            43038  0 

ehci_pci                3160  0 

ehci_hcd               35000  1 ehci_pci

usbcore               134139  9 uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid_sony,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,ehci_pci,usbhid,xhci_hcd,sl811_hcd

usb_common              1496  1 usbcore

aic94xx                63913  0 

libsas                 55171  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  469992  0 

crc_t10dif              1047  1 lpfc

crct10dif_common        1284  1 crc_t10dif

qla2xxx               459572  0 

megaraid_sas           72664  0 

megaraid_mbox          23804  0 

megaraid_mm             6840  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34449  0 

aacraid                68604  0 

sx8                    11029  0 

DAC960                 62270  0 

cciss                  44622  0 

3w_9xxx                29186  0 

3w_xxxx                20860  0 

mptsas                 33217  0 

scsi_transport_sas     21555  3 libsas,mptsas,aic94xx

mptfc                  10477  0 

scsi_transport_fc      39429  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                8216  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11374  0 

mptscsih               16271  3 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi

mptbase                55076  4 mptfc,mptsas,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                21993  0 

dc395x                 26594  0 

qla1280                19535  0 

imm                     8779  0 

parport                26475  1 imm

dmx3191d                9009  0 

sym53c8xx              62052  0 

gdth                   72109  0 

advansys               44640  0 

initio                 14924  0 

BusLogic               19159  0 

arcmsr                 23730  0 

aic7xxx               104482  0 

aic79xx               108679  0 

scsi_transport_spi     17465  5 mptspi,sym53c8xx,aic79xx,aic7xxx,dmx3191d

sg                     21566  0 

pdc_adma                5277  0 

sata_inic162x           6501  0 

sata_mv                23209  0 

ata_piix               22471  0 

ahci                   22128  3 

libahci                18605  1 ahci

sata_qstor              5028  0 

sata_vsc                3945  0 

sata_uli                2964  0 

sata_sis                3613  0 

sata_sx4                7920  0 

sata_nv                18210  0 

sata_via                7635  0 

sata_svw                4253  0 

sata_sil24             10103  0 

sata_sil                7183  0 

sata_promise            9751  0 

pata_sl82c105           3613  0 

pata_cs5530             4232  0 

pata_cs5520             3598  0 

pata_via                8300  0 

pata_jmicron            2339  0 

pata_marvell            2851  0 

pata_sis               10294  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            2169  0 

pata_sc1200             2978  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       4398  0 

pata_triflex            3143  0 

pata_atiixp             4435  0 

pata_opti               2745  0 

pata_amd               10207  0 

pata_ali                9061  0 

pata_it8213             3386  0 

pata_pcmcia             9724  0 

pcmcia                 29363  1 pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core            10751  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            3236  0 

pata_ns87410            2728  0 

pata_serverworks        5100  0 

pata_artop              4854  0 

pata_it821x             8333  0 

pata_optidma            4433  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            5436  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2976  0 

pata_hpt37x            10944  0 

pata_hpt366             5024  0 

pata_cmd64x             6802  0 

pata_efar               3518  0 

pata_rz1000             2701  0 

pata_sil680             4545  0 

pata_radisys            2914  0 

pata_pdc2027x           6243  0 

pata_mpiix              2838  0 

libata                140783  52 ahci,pata_pdc202xx_old,sata_inic162x,pata_efar,pata_opti,sata_sil,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_svw,sata_uli,sata_via,sata_vsc,pata_marvell,

sata_promise,sata_mv,sata_nv,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_sil24,pata_netcell,pata_ali,pata_amd,pata_sis,pata_via,

pata_sl82c105,pata_triflex,pata_ns87410,pata_ns87415,libsas,pdc_adma,pata_artop,pata_atiixp,pata_mpiix,pata_cmd64x,pata_cs5520,

pata_cs5530,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_optidma,pata_hpt366,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt3x3,pata_it8213,pata_it821x,pata_serverworks,pata_pcmcia,pata_sc1200,

pata_sil680,pata_rz1000,ata_piix,pata_jmicron,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x

```

dmesg

```
[    0.426878] system 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] could not be reserved

[    0.426880] system 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff] could not be reserved

[    0.426881] system 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff] could not be reserved

[    0.426883] system 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.426885] system 00:00: [mem 0x00100000-0xdf9fffff] could not be reserved

[    0.426886] system 00:00: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfed3ffff] could not be reserved

[    0.426888] system 00:00: [mem 0xfed4c000-0xffffffff] could not be reserved

[    0.426890] system 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    0.427016] system 00:01: [io  0x0400-0x047f] could not be reserved

[    0.427018] system 00:01: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    0.427019] system 00:01: [io  0x0800-0x080f] has been reserved

[    0.427021] system 00:01: [io  0x15e0-0x15ef] has been reserved

[    0.427022] system 00:01: [io  0x1600-0x167f] has been reserved

[    0.427024] system 00:01: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    0.427026] system 00:01: [mem 0xfffff000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.427028] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.427029] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

[    0.427031] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.427033] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.427034] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed4bfff] has been reserved

[    0.427036] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.427113] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.427121] pnp 00:03: [dma 4]

[    0.427163] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.427208] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0800 (active)

[    0.427269] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.427321] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.427378] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.427432] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs LEN0020 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.427504] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SMO1200 PNP0c31 (active)

[    0.427883] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

[    0.427884] ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered

[    0.432509] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.432513] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.432520] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf1d00000-0xf24fffff]

[    0.432524] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0400000-0xf0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.432533] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.432539] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf1c00000-0xf1cfffff]

[    0.432550] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 04-0b]

[    0.432553] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.432560] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf1400000-0xf1bfffff]

[    0.432564] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf0c00000-0xf13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.432573] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.432575] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.432576] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.432578] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0xdfa00000-0xfebfffff]

[    0.432579] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed4bfff]

[    0.432580] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.432582] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xf1d00000-0xf24fffff]

[    0.432583] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xf0400000-0xf0bfffff 64bit pref]

[    0.432585] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf1c00000-0xf1cfffff]

[    0.432586] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.432587] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xf1400000-0xf1bfffff]

[    0.432589] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xf0c00000-0xf13fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.432643] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.432814] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.432931] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.433045] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.433065] TCP: reno registered

[    0.433068] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.433099] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.433208] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.433218] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    0.433655] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.433694] Trying to unpack rootfs image as initramfs...

[    0.791397] Freeing initrd memory: 3412K (ffff880037946000 - ffff880037c9b000)

[    0.791401] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    0.791403] software IO TLB [mem 0xcac31000-0xcec31000] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800cac31000-ffff8800cec30fff]

[    0.792325] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.792333] type=2000 audit(1395649930.790:1): initialized

[    0.792864] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.792886] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.793105] squashfs: version 4.0 (2009/01/31) Phillip Lougher

[    0.793138] SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    0.793338] OCFS2 1.5.0

[    0.793392] ocfs2: Registered cluster interface o2cb

[    0.793393] OCFS2 DLMFS 1.5.0

[    0.793428] OCFS2 User DLM kernel interface loaded

[    0.793429] OCFS2 Node Manager 1.5.0

[    0.793505] OCFS2 DLM 1.5.0

[    0.793699] GFS2 installed

[    0.793702] msgmni has been set to 23440

[    0.793955] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.793957] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.793957] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.793971] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.794585] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.815576] 0000:00:16.3: ttyS0 at I/O 0x50b0 (irq = 19, base_baud = 115200) is a 16550A

[    0.815701] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.815814] vesafb: mode is 1366x768x32, linelength=5504, pages=0

[    0.815815] vesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    0.815817] vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

[    0.816009] vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 4160k, total 4160k

[    0.880542] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[    0.945063] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    0.946856] brd: module loaded

[    0.947776] loop: module loaded

[    0.947974] i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    0.949891] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    0.949895] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    0.950059] mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    0.950233] hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina

[    0.950680] TCP: cubic registered

[    0.950682] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    0.951131] registered taskstats version 1

[    0.951349] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input0

[    0.951542] drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

[    0.952177] Freeing unused kernel memory: 804K (ffffffff8168a000 - ffffffff81753000)

[    1.023652] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.105213] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0

[    1.105324] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.105352] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: SSS flag set, parallel bus scan disabled

[    1.123217] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 ports 6 Gbps 0x13 impl SATA mode

[    1.123219] ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq stag pm led clo pio slum part ems sxs apst 

[    1.164602] scsi0 : ahci

[    1.164770] scsi1 : ahci

[    1.164929] scsi2 : ahci

[    1.165094] scsi3 : ahci

[    1.165254] scsi4 : ahci

[    1.165410] scsi5 : ahci

[    1.165545] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf2538000 port 0xf2538100 irq 40

[    1.165549] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf2538000 port 0xf2538180 irq 40

[    1.165550] ata3: DUMMY

[    1.165551] ata4: DUMMY

[    1.165554] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m2048@0xf2538000 port 0xf2538300 irq 40

[    1.165555] ata6: DUMMY

[    1.513430] ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)

[    1.740031] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.740036] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    1.740856] ata1.00: ATA-8: HGST HTS725050A7E630, GH2ZB550, max UDMA/133

[    1.740859] ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA

[    1.741793] ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/02:00:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded

[    1.741797] ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out

[    1.742618] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.742750] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      HGST HTS725050A7 GH2Z PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.743049] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte logical blocks: (500 GB/465 GiB)

[    1.743051] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 4096-byte physical blocks

[    1.743116] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    1.743118] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    1.743148] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    1.769277] psmouse serio1: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1, fw: 8.1, id: 0x1e2b1, caps: 0xd002a3/0x940300/0x123800, board id: 1611, fw id: 1099905

[    1.769286] psmouse serio1: synaptics: serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

[    1.783590] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 2594.103 MHz

[    1.805577] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input2

[    2.052297]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

[    2.052892] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.093798] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.464042] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[    2.475805] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.513357] scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

[    2.555408] GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

[    2.605419] imm: Version 2.05 (for Linux 2.4.0)

[    2.666605] Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.20

[    2.666606] Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

[    2.669217] Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.671400] Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.673649] Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.20

[    2.674874] 3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.003.

[    2.676102] 3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.014.

[    2.680873] HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.26)

[    2.688413] Adaptec aacraid driver 1.2-0[30200]-ms

[    2.690811] megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

[    2.691123] megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

[    2.693340] megasas: 06.700.06.00-rc1 Sat. Aug. 31 17:00:00 PDT 2013

[    2.695671] qla2xxx [0000:00:00.0]-0005: : QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.06.00.08-k.

[    2.704410] Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.3.43

[    2.704411] Copyright(c) 2004-2013 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

[    2.707774] aic94xx: Adaptec aic94xx SAS/SATA driver version 1.0.3 loaded

[    2.714445] ACPI: bus type USB registered

[    2.714573] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    2.714629] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    2.714711] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    2.715032] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    2.715170] ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver

[    2.715298] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.715303] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    2.715319] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    2.719231] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.719245] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf253a000

[    2.734210] ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.734299] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.734301] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.734303] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.734304] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.734305] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    2.734515] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.734531] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    2.734750] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.734755] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    2.734769] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    2.738653] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.738667] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf2539000

[    2.754223] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    2.754304] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.754306] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.754307] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    2.754309] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo ehci_hcd

[    2.754310] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    2.754503] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.754514] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    2.768578] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    2.770046] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    2.771417] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    2.772935] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.772941] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[    2.773034] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    2.773057] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X

[    2.773165] usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    2.773167] usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.773168] usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.773170] usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    2.773171] usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    2.773376] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.773396] hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.773771] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.773774] xhci_hcd 0000:00:14.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[    2.773846] usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0003

[    2.773848] usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    2.773849] usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller

[    2.773850] usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.13.5-gentoo xhci_hcd

[    2.773851] usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:14.0

[    2.774043] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    2.774062] hub 4-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

[    2.784316] Switched to clocksource tsc

[    2.819479] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    2.819480] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    2.887649] device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

[    2.887732] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    2.903334] md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

[    2.904618] md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

[    3.054419] usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    3.074415] raid6: sse2x1    6825 MB/s

[    3.204853] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    3.204855] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    3.205156] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    3.205228] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    3.244528] raid6: sse2x2    8623 MB/s

[    3.414634] raid6: sse2x4    9851 MB/s

[    3.414635] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9851 MB/s)

[    3.414636] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    3.414865] async_tx: api initialized (async)

[    3.414997] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[    3.484787] usb 1-1.3: new full-speed USB device number 3 using ehci-pci

[    3.514698]    avx       : 18321.200 MB/sec

[    3.515613] md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

[    3.515615] md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

[    3.515615] md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

[    3.524089] md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

[    3.525301] md: linear personality registered for level -1

[    3.526463] md: multipath personality registered for level -4

[    3.546185] JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

[    3.550930] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    3.550932] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    3.550933] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    3.550933] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    3.562368] fuse init (API version 7.22)

[    3.564082] e1000: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k8-NAPI

[    3.564084] e1000: Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

[    3.566156] pps_core: LinuxPPS API ver. 1 registered

[    3.566158] pps_core: Software ver. 5.3.6 - Copyright 2005-2007 Rodolfo Giometti <giometti@linux.it>

[    3.566395] PTP clock support registered

[    3.568993] Loading iSCSI transport class v2.0-870.

[    3.595981] usb 1-1.3: New USB device found, idVendor=147e, idProduct=2020

[    3.595983] usb 1-1.3: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.595985] usb 1-1.3: Product: Biometric Coprocessor

[    3.595986] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Auth

[    3.674923] usb 1-1.4: new full-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci

[    3.708872] EXT3-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.709003] EXT2-fs (sda3): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    3.743117] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    3.788742] usb 1-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=0a5c, idProduct=21e6

[    3.788746] usb 1-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    3.788750] usb 1-1.4: Product: BCM20702A0

[    3.788752] usb 1-1.4: Manufacturer: Broadcom Corp

[    3.788755] usb 1-1.4: SerialNumber: 2CD05A7F056F

[    3.865041] usb 1-1.6: new high-speed USB device number 5 using ehci-pci

[    3.982117] usb 1-1.6: New USB device found, idVendor=04f2, idProduct=b2eb

[    3.982121] usb 1-1.6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    3.982125] usb 1-1.6: Product: Integrated Camera

[    3.982127] usb 1-1.6: Manufacturer: Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd.

[    4.095118] usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 using ehci-pci

[    4.245538] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0024

[    4.245542] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    4.245853] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    4.245903] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    4.649747] psmouse serio2: alps: Unknown ALPS touchpad: E7=10 00 64, EC=10 00 64

[    5.633205] psmouse serio2: trackpoint: IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

[    5.827370] input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/serio2/input/input3

[    5.886260] systemd-udevd[2431]: starting version 210

[    6.007850] random: systemd-udevd urandom read with 128 bits of entropy available

[    6.054828] random: nonblocking pool is initialized

[    6.371211] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    6.371219] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-2 state

[    6.371226] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    6.426777] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input4

[    6.426940] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

[    6.427002] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input5

[    6.427030] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    6.427070] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input6

[    6.427091] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    6.434293] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

[    6.464587] ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

[    6.513289] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    6.513291] ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (49 C)

[    6.620723] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: SMBus using PCI Interrupt

[    6.806322] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input7

[    6.806392] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    6.832576] e1000e: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - 2.3.2-k

[    6.832577] e1000e: Copyright(c) 1999 - 2013 Intel Corporation.

[    6.832717] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: Interrupt Throttling Rate (ints/sec) set to dynamic conservative mode

[    6.832736] e1000e 0000:00:19.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    6.849782] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    6.849784] Copyright(c) 2003-2013 Intel Corporation

[    6.849903] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control

[    6.850103] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X

[    6.900863] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    6.900878] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    6.901002] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    6.901033] rtc_cmos 00:06: alarms up to one month, y3k, 114 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

[    7.033281] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: registered PHC clock

[    7.033284] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: (PCI Express:2.5GT/s:Width x1) 3c:97:0e:95:96:34

[    7.033285] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[    7.033335] e1000e 0000:00:19.0 eth0: MAC: 10, PHY: 11, PBA No: 1000FF-0FF

[    7.033474] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.064060] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    7.084344] platform microcode: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    7.084346] platform microcode: Falling back to user helper

[    7.099652] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1 op_mode iwldvm

[    7.140587] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.25

[    7.140588] thinkpad_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

[    7.140589] thinkpad_acpi: ThinkPad BIOS G2ET92WW (2.52 ), EC unknown

[    7.140589] thinkpad_acpi: Lenovo ThinkPad X230, model 2325CN3

[    7.140845] thinkpad_acpi: detected a 16-level brightness capable ThinkPad

[    7.140941] thinkpad_acpi: radio switch found; radios are enabled

[    7.141010] thinkpad_acpi: This ThinkPad has standard ACPI backlight brightness control, supported by the ACPI video driver

[    7.141010] thinkpad_acpi: Disabling thinkpad-acpi brightness events by default...

[    7.142042] thinkpad_acpi: rfkill switch tpacpi_bluetooth_sw: radio is unblocked

[    7.142374] thinkpad_acpi: Standard ACPI backlight interface available, not loading native one

[    7.142419] thinkpad_acpi: Console audio control enabled, mode: monitor (read only)

[    7.143427] input: ThinkPad Extra Buttons as /devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/input/input8

[    7.193173] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUG disabled

[    7.193174] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEBUGFS disabled

[    7.193175] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: CONFIG_IWLWIFI_DEVICE_TRACING disabled

[    7.193177] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6205 AGN, REV=0xB0

[    7.193335] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled; Disabling L0S

[    7.226358] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-agn-rs'

[    7.432294] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    7.432308] platform microcode: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    7.432310] platform microcode: Falling back to user helper

[    7.842160] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    7.842174] platform microcode: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    7.842176] platform microcode: Falling back to user helper

[    7.842763] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x306a9, pf=0x10, revision=0x17

[    7.842775] platform microcode: Direct firmware load failed with error -2

[    7.842777] platform microcode: Falling back to user helper

[    7.843090] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    7.667498] systemd-udevd[2455]: renamed network interface eth0 to enp0s25

[    7.857678] systemd-udevd[2454]: renamed network interface wlan0 to wlp3s0

[    8.615131] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[    8.615132] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp)

[    8.615133] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    8.615134] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    8.615135] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    8.615136] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    8.615136] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm)

[    8.615137] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm)

[    9.301939] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    9.425202] [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M

[    9.425206] checking generic (e0000000 410000) vs hw (e0000000 10000000)

[    9.425208] fb: conflicting fb hw usage inteldrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver

[    9.425232] Console: switching to colour dummy device 80x25

[    9.498726] i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X

[    9.498742] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    9.498744] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    9.498837] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    9.668781] [drm] GMBUS [i915 gmbus dpb] timed out, falling back to bit banging on pin 5

[    9.710811] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device

[   10.509393] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 170x48

[   10.515904] i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buffer device

[   10.515907] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier

[   10.549875] ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

[   10.590783] acpi device:01: registered as cooling_device4

[   10.591011] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input9

[   10.591177] [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 0000:00:02.0 on minor 0

[   11.029903] [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p on, RC6pp off

[   11.159963] EXT4-fs (sda3): re-mounted. Opts: data=ordered

[   11.319976] Adding 24000508k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:24000508k 

[   11.425197] EXT4-fs (sda4): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

```

rc.log (i last reproduced this error at 

"rc shutdown logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:31:43 2014" but it doesnt seem to log that anything goes wrong )

```

rc shutdown logging started at Mon Mar 24 02:26:49 2014

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping laptop_mode ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /root ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 02:26:55 2014

rc shutdown logging started at Mon Mar 24 02:26:49 2014

 * Caching service dependencies ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping laptop_mode ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /root ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 02:26:55 2014

rc sysinit logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:20:22 2014

   OpenRC 0.12.4 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * /proc is already mounted

 * Mounting /run ...

 * /run/openrc: creating directory

 * /run/lock: creating directory

 * /run/lock: correcting owner

 * Using /dev mounted from kernel ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/mqueue ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting config filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting fuse control filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries for /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

 [ ok ]

rc sysinit logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:20:22 2014

rc boot logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:20:22 2014

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module drm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module drm_kms_helper ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module agpgart ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module intel_agp ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module i915 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 5 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 465895/3129344 files, 2608016/12499968 blocks

/dev/sda4: clean, 55100/25870336 files, 12702643/103474182 blocks

/dev/sda1: clean, 356/122400 files, 37154/488448 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to larissa ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [de] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Fixing font for euro symbol ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:20:27 2014

rc default logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:20:27 2014

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting laptop_mode ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:20:30 2014

rc shutdown logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:31:43 2014

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping laptop_mode ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /root ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:31:50 2014

rc shutdown logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:31:43 2014

 * Stopping local

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Saving random seed ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping wicd daemon and closing connections ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping laptop_mode ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Unmounting loop devices

 * Unmounting filesystems

 *   Unmounting /home ...

 [ ok ]

 *   Unmounting /root ...

 [ ok ]

 * Deactivating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Stopping udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hardware clock using the system clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

rc shutdown logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:31:50 2014

rc sysinit logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:32:18 2014

   OpenRC 0.12.4 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

 * /proc is already mounted

 * Mounting /run ...

 * /run/openrc: creating directory

 * /run/lock: creating directory

 * /run/lock: correcting owner

 * Using /dev mounted from kernel ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/mqueue ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting /dev/shm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting config filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting cgroup filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting fuse control filesystem ...

 [ ok ]

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries for /dev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting udev ...

 [ ok ]

 * Generating a rule to create a /dev/root symlink ...

 [ ok ]

 * Populating /dev with existing devices through uevents ...

 [ ok ]

 * Waiting for uevents to be processed ...

 [ ok ]

rc sysinit logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:32:18 2014

rc boot logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:32:18 2014

 * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module drm ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module drm_kms_helper ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module agpgart ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module intel_agp ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading module i915 ...

 [ ok ]

 * Autoloaded 5 module(s)

 * Checking local filesystems  ...

/dev/sda3: clean, 465895/3129344 files, 2608033/12499968 blocks

/dev/sda4: clean, 55100/25870336 files, 12702643/103474182 blocks

/dev/sda1: clean, 356/122400 files, 37154/488448 blocks

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting root filesystem read/write ...

 [ ok ]

 * Remounting filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Updating /etc/mtab ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating swap devices ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting local filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Configuring kernel parameters ...

 [ ok ]

 * Creating user login records ...

 [ ok ]

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting hostname to larissa ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting terminal encoding [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting keyboard mode [UTF-8] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Loading key mappings [de] ...

 [ ok ]

 * Fixing font for euro symbol ...

 [ ok ]

 * Bringing up network interface lo ...

 [ ok ]

 * Activating additional swap space ...

 [ ok ]

 * setting up tmpfiles.d entries ...

 [ ok ]

 * Initializing random number generator ...

 [ ok ]

rc boot logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:32:23 2014

rc default logging started at Mon Mar 24 09:32:23 2014

 * Checking your configfile (/etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf) ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting syslog-ng ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting cronie ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting D-BUS system messagebus ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting laptop_mode ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting wicd daemon ...

 [ ok ]

 * Mounting network filesystems ...

 [ ok ]

 * Setting up slim ...

 [ ok ]

 * Starting local

 [ ok ]

rc default logging stopped at Mon Mar 24 09:32:26 2014

```

Last edited by paci on Wed Mar 26, 2014 10:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

Could this help ? https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-920776-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## paci

Thanks for the link, i already stumbles across this one but still needs testing.

In my case its the other sde around, it only happens when on AC power. Shutdown works fine when on Battery power.

Going to recompile now.

----------

## paci

Ok, found the answer to my troubles.

It had nothing todo with my Network config, it was Laptop-Mode-Tools all along.

The pm-runtime script of laptop-mode is enabled by default in /etc/laptop-mode/conf.d/runtime-pm.conf.

```
###############################################################################

# Linux Runtime Power Management

# -------------------------------

#

#__COMMENT If you enable this setting, laptop mode tools will automatically set the

#__COMMENT Runtime Power Management framework of the Linux Kernel.

#__COMMENT This setting does not hurt, so there are no AC vs. battery settings:

#__COMMENT if CONTROL_RUNTIME_PM is set to 1, the powersave mode is always enabled.

#__COMMENT Set to 0 to disable.

#__COMMENT

#__COMMENT Default is "auto"

#

###############################################################################

# Control Runtime Power Management ?

CONTROL_RUNTIME_PM=0

# Enable debug mode for this module

# Set to 1 if you want to debug this module

DEBUG=0
```

Looks like the shutdown gets cancelled because laptop-mode-tools sets a wrong shutdown order.

This Thread can be marked as SOLVED and maybe moved to the approriate forum.

----------

## desultory

Moved from Networking & Security to Kernel & Hardware, as it turned out to be a power management configuration issue.

----------

